
GitHub and Trello: Integrate Your Commits - dodger
http://blog.trello.com/github-and-trello-integrate-your-commits/
======
hliyan
I was hoping to see a feature where certain labels could be designated as
'lists', like here:
[https://demo.kanban.leanlabs.io/boards/kanban_demo/test_proj...](https://demo.kanban.leanlabs.io/boards/kanban_demo/test_project)

